# Anyone traded a Kelowna TS for Hawaii or Southern Cal



## gslvan (Sep 6, 2006)

We've been renting a timeshare in Kelowna but considering buying a mid-August week in Grand Okanagan or Manteo.

Would like to know what the trading power would be for any of the high demand places like Hawaii, Southern California or even Whistler. Has anyone ever pull up any of those places on II or RCI.

We have kids and can only go during the school vacation times.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

We have trades The Grand [week 11} for southern California many times.  We got the Marriott in Palm Springs, Riviera Oaks, but they were in October.


----------



## BevL (Sep 7, 2006)

Because of the shortage of timeshares there, anything in the summer is going to have awesome trade power.  I wouldn't go much past the middle of August - the exchange companies seem to follow US trends, and earlier in the summer seems to be nominally better.

Just my $.02 worth.

Bev


----------



## gslvan (Sep 8, 2006)

Regarding the U.S. trends, do most U.S. kids go back to school in Week #33 or later?


----------

